# New project - ZFS Backup Server



## kisscool-fr (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am building a new backup server and choose to use zfs for it. Maybe not full zfs but, in a first time, zfs for datas. I'm planing to create a pool with one raidz2 vdev at the beginning and add a second one raidz2 vdev later. Each vdev will have 6 2TB hard drives. I also want to use deduplication. 

The config I have for the moment is like this :

MB: Intel S3420GPLC
CPU: Intel Xeon 3430
RAM: 2 x Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 2 x 8 Go PC10600 CAS 9 ECC Reg
HD: 6 or 12 Hitachi Deskstar 5K3000 SATA Revision 3.0 - 2 To
HD controler: 2 x Intel ContrÃ´leur RAID SASUC8I
Connectors: LSI Logic CÃ¢ble Multi-Lane SFF-8087 vers 4 SAS - 60 cm
Case: Server case Chenbro 3U RM312 12 Hdds hot swap
PSU: Zippy Power Supply Single 600W for 2U/3U (P2M-6600P )

So, what I want to know, is what do you think about this config. Is the PSU sufficient in term of wattage for 12 disks ? Should I go for a redundant one or single ATX is good ? 

I don't know if I forgot something, so if you have some tips/advices, tell me. 

Thanks


----------



## phoenix (Mar 8, 2012)

No idea how much RAM is in that thing (2 x 2 x 8???).  But if you want to enable dedupe, then you'll need at least 16 GB to start, and probably need to expand it to 32 GB if you won't be adding an SSD for use as an L2ARC cache device.

If possible, ditch the RAID controllers.  Just get plain SATA/SAS controllers, like the SuperMicro AOC-USAS2-L8i (8-port multi-lane SATA 6 Gbps) controllers.  They're under $200 CDN, fully supported by the mps(4) driver.


----------



## kisscool-fr (Mar 8, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> No idea how much RAM is in that thing (2 x 2 x 8???).  But if you want to enable dedupe, then you'll need at least 16 GB to start, and probably need to expand it to 32 GB if you won't be adding an SSD for use as an L2ARC cache device.




Ah, sorry, it's from french description :e
There will be 2 kits of 2x8 GB so the the total amount of RAM will be 32GB. But I must admit it's a little bit expensive. If I remenber good, adding an SSD will also improve perfomance. Do you have a reference for a good SSD drive for this purpose ? 



			
				phoenix said:
			
		

> If possible, ditch the RAID controllers. Just get plain SATA/SAS controllers, like the SuperMicro AOC-USAS2-L8i (8-port multi-lane SATA 6 Gbps) controllers. They're under $200 CDN, fully supported by the mps(4) driver.



The Intel SASUC8I seems to me to be equivalent to the SuperMicro AOC-USAS2-L8i. They are at the same price approximatively, have the same chipset, same connectors. It can be flashed with LSI's or supermicro's 1068 IT Firmware. I prefered these because they have the normal brackets and not supermicro UIO's. And the Intel one's are also recommended for ZFS from different post I found. 

Any idea for the PSU ?


----------

